# Springfield .22 LR . . .



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Years ago I inherited several guns from my Dad.  One of them being a 1950's .22 Springfield rifle.  The rifle looks new, but the front sight pin is missing ??  Can't find anything online ???  Anybody help me out on this one ??

Thanks.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2013)

I made one for  Savage 99 1894 out of a nickel one time. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Yotedawg (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Years ago I inherited several guns from my Dad.  One of them being a 1950's .22 Springfield rifle.  The rifle looks new, but the front sight pin is missing ??  Can't find anything online ???  Anybody help me out on this one ??
> 
> Thanks.



You got a model #?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

yotedawg said:


> you got a model #?





87a ???


----------



## fishtail (May 4, 2013)

See if this looks close.
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/82550P.htm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

fishtail said:


> See if this looks close.
> http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/82550P.htm





No sir, it use to have a pin, but I don't see any reason that one won't work !!!

Thanks man !!!


Did some research and found out the rifle is worth close to $800.

Bet my Dad didn't pay more than $50 at the time ???


----------



## Yotedawg (May 4, 2013)

Give Jack First, Inc. a call. They are out of South Dakota. Big outfit that carries a slew of old gun parts. Phone 605-343-9544. They do carry parts for this gun. If you call they usually ask for a gun number. Tell them it's gun #437 in their catalog. Then ask for part 87-218. Although they carry parts for this gun, they may not have any in stock but it's worth a shot.

Hope this helps...........


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 5, 2013)

*800 what  ??*

What makes you think a Springfield (made by Savage/ Stevens, I believe) 87A is worth $800 or anything close to that?

We have one in my family. My dad bought it in the early 1950s. 

Several years ago I saw 87A's at gun shows for $120-$200.

Today, in  the post-Obama, post-Newtown, CT massacre world of panic, inflation, and price gouging, who knows what any semi-auto is really worth.

Certainly you can't use somebody's ASKING PRICE as a guide, when the ad is a FREE online ad, and it doesn't cost the seller anything to wait for a desperate or ignorant person to come along with more money in his wallet than brains in his head.

If I went by "asking prices" in online classified ads, a Marlin Model 60 would be a $400 gun, and an SKS would be $600 and a nice AR with several mags would be $2200.


----------



## Bill Mc (May 6, 2013)

I have a Springfield 87, no "A". 

Anybody want it for 799.99

The last time I looked at the bluebook, they were about $60.

I also have a Stevens 87A which is almost the same rifle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Yotedawg said:


> Give Jack First, Inc. a call. They are out of South Dakota. Big outfit that carries a slew of old gun parts. Phone 605-343-9544. They do carry parts for this gun. If you call they usually ask for a gun number. Tell them it's gun #437 in their catalog. Then ask for part 87-218. Although they carry parts for this gun, they may not have any in stock but it's worth a shot.
> 
> Hope this helps...........





Thanks Yotedawg !!


For the rest of ya'll's comments, I was just going by what my gunsmith told me.  


Far as I'm concerned the gun is priceless and unattainable.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2013)

Even though I wasn't the one who asked, thanks for the replies-I have an old Springfield single shot .22 that was my grandpa's that I need some parts for, but haven't been able to locate them.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 13, 2013)

*for sale at pawn shop*

As of a few days ago, there was a Springfield 87A for sale at Forsyth County Pawn in Cumming, GA.   $199 was the price tag on it.


----------

